# Arrowhead identification...help!!



## BOWKILL (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey guys, I have a pretty good collection going but I'm not able to identify the arrowheads or the era???

Please help!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 4, 2011)

I`ll take a guess, left to right. Kirk, Wacissa?,  no idea, rocker base Bolen Bevel  (or Big Sandy) that has been heavily resharpened.


----------



## Son (Mar 4, 2011)

Good guess Nic. Difficult to tell from those pictures. But 1 and 2 look like possible Wacissa points, Early Archaic 5-6K BC.
Number 3, is one that's really seen some use and has probably lost it's identifying features. But I would guess, Middle Archaic 3400 BC or so. Last point is a Bolen Bevel, 7300 BC Early Archaic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 4, 2011)

Son said:


> Good guess Nic. Difficult to tell from those pictures. But 1 and 2 look like possible Wacissa points, Early Archaic 5-6K BC.
> Number 3, is one that's really seen some use and has probably lost it's identifying features. But I would guess, Middle Archaic 3400 BC or so. Last point is a Bolen Bevel, 7300 BC Early Archaic.





Son, I always wondered why the base on a Wacissa was so broad. Sturdy base for a hafted knife, maybe?


----------



## Son (Mar 5, 2011)

I agree, sturdy base to take the pressure. I've notice some are serrated to beat the band, so they were for cutting something serious. The farther south found, the less the serrations are used for some reason. But, that seems to be the same for some other types as well.
Wacissa, an early type, I've found the form in Kirk sites in Early, Miller and Seminole counties. Along with some inbetweeners, that could be called other types if you go by our books available. There's many variables, but two distinct shapes collectors like to call Wacissa. They kind of go along with Abbeys.


----------



## BOWKILL (Mar 5, 2011)

The 3rd one is made of quartz if that helps? Dublin Ga. It actually has a pretty sharp edge. I have several others made of quartz with same design from Morgan county.


----------



## Son (Mar 5, 2011)

3rd one quartz, I would call it a Coosa stemmed. Woodland period 400 BC to 400 AD or so.


----------



## Jamey J (Mar 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll take a guess, left to right. Kirk, Wacissa?,  no idea, rocker base Bolen Bevel  (or Big Sandy) that has been heavily resharpened.



2x that


----------

